# Salt Bar



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I made my first salt bars Oct 15 and tried one just last week. It was ok, but nothing great. I found, though, that it didn't last anywhere near as long as my regular bars. And, about halfway through, it broke, and then within a short amount of time crumbled.

Is this typical of salt bars? 

Here's my recipe:

16oz coconut
4oz olive oil
2.2oz lye
5.3oz goat milk
1oz fragrance
12oz table salt

If this is really the way salt bars perform, I'm not sure I want to make too many of them!
Elizabeth


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use the recipe at the top of the forum in the sticky 'Recipes'. Love it. The only time it comes close to 'breaking' or 'crumbling' is when I cut it. If I wait to long, the edges shatter a bit.  But it's hard as a rock. Did you run your recipe through a soap calc?


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Always. I've never made any soap without soapcalc! It was a bit more difficult to cut than non-salt bars but not bad. I got nicely shaped bars when cut.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ask Jennifer at Night Sky how she does hers. 
Her salt bars are fantastic and last far longer than a normal bar here.
LOVE them!
L


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

So what is the purpose of a salt bar? Doesn't salt dry?

Thanks,

Jolene


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, no it is not drying. Depending on the salt grind, coarse or fine, it will be mildly exfoliating. The bar should turn into a glass-like bar and very hard if you do not try to bend it while scrubbing down as I do sometimes. Use it at the kitchen sink and in the shower. Remember your Mother telling you about the healing powers of the Ocean, saltwater. It really does a body good.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Salt bars have always been in my top 3 best sellers since I started making soap.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Kathy: what does everyone like about your salt bars? I have another batch with a higher percentage of salt that I'll try next and see if I like it any better....

Could anyone critique my recipe? I just don't get what the hoopla is about....

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I ran your recipe through the lye calculator. Definitely not enough lye. What were you trying to superfat it at? I gave up when a 30% superfat had more lye in it than your recipe.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Stacey, So, either I wrote down my recipe incorrectly or I messed up the lye. Either is possible. I'm not the best note-taker. But, given the results, I'll assume I messed up my recipe somehow. So, I'll have to try my second batch. Here's the recipe for that:

36oz coconut
12oz olive oil
6.8oz lye
12.0oz goat milk
fragrance
36oz table salt

I reran this one through soapcalc and it seems a little better (19.5% superfat).

Thanks - that's a huge help!
Elizabeth


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I superfat mine at 20% and the amount of salt I use is 80% of the weight of oil. And I only use coconut oil. I'm not sure what the draw is.....I just know I have customers who buy a dozen bars at a time so they never have to be without. I like it *okay*....but I like my other soaps better.


----------

